# Green Tripe -



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I finally got my hand on a can of green tripe. And first, let me say: oh my lord - it is every bit as disgusting as everyone said ... made my kitchen stink like a barn for a couple of hours!

I gave a few spoonful to Obie and he threw up a little bit of green stuff (which looked tripe-ish) an hour after eating and then he had diarrhea twice as night. I am not sure if it was the tripe or something else (could be the muddy water that he just HAD to drink at the dog park yesterday). Just wondering if any of you have dogs who doesn't do well with tripe? Also, how do you feed tripe? Canned or raw? Do you treat it like OM and just give a little at the time or do you feed it like MM?

Thanks!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Guess I'm not up on things as I have no idea what OM or MM means. Never the less, when one of my guys is not feeling at their best and go off there feed. I will give them some tripe in there dinner. Yummy smell huh? lol
If Im giving some to Larka, then Lacy will actually stop eating until I give her a bit also. They love it.
I add about 2 heaping tablespoons to her food and mix it in. 

As for the throwing up, I'd be very suspisious of the muddy water. Your dog could catch anything from that. It'd be like you licking the floor at the supermarket.

Some might not agree with me but I make sure my gang are right up to date on their vaccinations. There is a parrasite (can't think of the name of it for some reason) It lives in stagnant pools and lake water, it's the same as beaver fever, it can make your pup really sick.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: crabby.Some might not agree with me but I make sure my gang are right up to date on their vaccinations. There is a parrasite (can't think of the name of it for some reason) It lives in stagnant pools and lake water, it's the same as beaver fever, it can make your pup really sick.


I know what you're talking about! I can't remember the name of it either but it can make dogs vomit and have diarrhea so watch for that.

Also, I think you might have just given too much. I _think[\i] stomach is an MM but feeding too much at once might have been what caused the bit of vomit and diarrhea. Avoid feeding it for a few days and see if that vomiting and diarrhea continue. If so, I would go to the vet because it might have to do with the gross water._


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I've never had a problem with it it. Maybe you can try feeding the fresh/frozen kind. I actually find that it doesn't smell as bad if you feed it partially frozen (yes, it still smells, just not as bad). My dogs absolutely LOVE it.

I get mine at greentripe.com, but I think there are some places further east that sell it (thinking shipping would be cheaper from a place closer to you).


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

It might be the water. It was one of those things where a couple of dogs found a mud puddle in the corner of the park and then next thing you know all the dogs were there checking it out and all the owners were frantically rushing over shouting "NO! BAD DOG!" (not that it did any good ...)

I'm going to fast him until dinner tonight and get him back on chicken backs and quarters for awhile and then try tripe again.


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 28, 2004)

I would suspect the water too. Scarey what a puddle can carry. I bet them dogs/puppies sure had fun with the puddle til caught LOL
seems like awhile back someone got a bad can of tripe too..... hard to tell with its nice aroma HA. 

We have been feeding tripe for a couple of years now. dogs really love it. we feed close to a pound a day to my 16 month old GSD, 4-5 oz to pitbull mix, 1-2 oz to maltipoo a day. we started small and kept adding another spoonful and didnt measure it. then one day thought were feeding GSD alot and measured everything and was surprised he was getting a lb a day of ground green tripe. hes a growing still and eats about 3 1/2 lbs a day including in that number the one lb of tripe. he loves it and his coat is so soft and seems to keep his stools consistant. he seems to be right on for his wt and age, looks great so till he starts looking to heavy will continue with what works! LOL. we bought tripe strips that were hunks and tried to grind them ourselves WHEW never again! LOL. we buy ground frozen and thaw out before feeding. I guess we consider it an extra, cause we dont figure it in on his daily allowance of OM MM or bone needs. hope this helps Sherry


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Giardia is what the water may be contaminated with.
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2107+2254&aid=739
http://www.canismajor.com/dog/giardia.html 
Diarhhea and vomiting are symptoms, but mostly the diarhhea. I feed green tripe, a heeping tablespoon a day of fresh(frozen) along with their raw meal...it is considered a veg. or musclemeat and is full of natural enzymes and probiotics if in the fresh state, not sure if the canned is as beneficial. I get mine from http://www.aplaceforpaws.com They put out a great article in a newsletter last year on the benefits of tripe, I saved it. If anyone would like it, please pm me as I don't think I should post it publicly without permission.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I haven't been able to get any raw tripe but was finally able to get some canned stuff last month. It's from the Merrick B.G. (before grain) line. All it is is tripe and water in a can! Looks like newspaper pulp and is a bit stinky but not too bad. I actually expected it to be much worse (I'm sure it is raw). Risa thinks it's the best stuff ever.

Tripe isn't really OM (organ meat) or MM (muscle meat). It's one of those miscellaneous foods like eggs.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: crabbyGuess I'm not up on things as I have no idea what OM or MM means. Never the less, when one of my guys is not feeling at their best and go off there feed. I will give them some tripe in there dinner. Yummy smell huh? lol
> If Im giving some to Larka, then Lacy will actually stop eating until I give her a bit also. They love it.
> I add about 2 heaping tablespoons to her food and mix it in.
> 
> ...


I suspect you're thinking of camplobacteriorosis or leptosperosis. Both are bacterias sometimes found in stagnant water. 

I agree that tripe would not cause throwing up but yukky water can cause all kinds of problems. Unfortunately no vaccination will protect them from the bacteria (or any other nasty thing) often found in stagnant water. The lepto vaccine only protects from a small number of the strains and has a very high degree of adverse reactions in dogs. Furthermore contrary to the information that the vet industry sells you, keeping your animal "up to date" on vaccinations risks _depressing_ rather than _strengthening_ the immune system. Just some food for thought...


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow Furthermore contrary to the information that the vet industry sells you, keeping your animal "up to date" on vaccinations risks _depressing_ rather than _strengthening_ the immune system. Just some food for thought...


Interesting!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoI haven't been able to get any raw tripe but was finally able to get some canned stuff last month. ... I actually expected it to be much worse (I'm sure it is raw).


If it's canned it is NOT raw. It has been heated (to some degree) and thus cooked.

Still, it's better than nothing.









Oma's Pride has tripe and their base is in Acon, CT. Here's a link to their list of retailers:

http://www.omaspride.com/Retailers.htm

Also, if you aren't already on the list you'll want to join the CT Raw Feeders Yahoogroup:

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/Ct_RawFeeders/?v=1&t=search&ch=web&pub=groups&sec=group&slk=1

These are the people that know where to get stuff!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Whoops. I should have worded that better. I meant that the raw tripe probably smells worse than the canned tripe. I am aware that if it's canned, it's cooked. I should really re-read my posts better.









Thanks for those links. I really should look into them. Where Risa and I practice freestyle sells Bravo and I know they have some tripe blends. I need to check with the proprietor and see what she keeps in stock.


----------

